

#superbowl - abraham
http://blog.twitter.com/2011/02/superbowl.html

======
benologist
When I click that link I get this message from Google:

Edit - actually it hijacks blog.twitter.com completely for me ...

\---

Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. Please
try your request again later. Why did this happen?

This page appears when Google automatically detects requests coming from your
computer network which appear to be in violation of the Terms of Service. The
block will expire shortly after those requests stop.

This traffic may have been sent by malicious software, a browser plug-in, or a
script that sends automated requests. If you share your network connection,
ask your administrator for help — a different computer using the same IP
address may be responsible. Learn more

Sometimes you may see this page if you are using advanced terms that robots
are known to use, or sending requests very quickly.

IP address: 200.62.70.163 Time: 2011-02-09T21:11:17Z URL:
<http://blog.twitter.com/2011/02/superbowl.html>

